# Questionable things from your childhood



## peter pettishrooms

Yeah we all know that you associated your childhoods with fun memories and nostalgia, but what were some trends back then that you found embarrassing and should have been burned to the ground?


----------



## peter pettishrooms




----------



## castigat

I cringe myself into the stratosphere every time I remember the fact that I was in the "group" of "outcasts" in high school

the ones who liked Bullet For My Valentine and called themselves "Be My Vampire" and were so edgy they could probably qualify as Guts's new sword if he ever needed a replacement

they also liked MCR, flipped their fringe a lot, wrote shitty poetry and obsessed over Twilight and Stephen King, and the girls in the group fought over the one dude

it was so bad


----------



## castigat

__________

@ OP: when I was little, Furbies petrified me because the one I had kept speaking even when I took the batteries out
people think it's a myth
it's not
I still have war-like flashbacks when I remember taking the batteries out, throwing it behind my dresser across the room, and it saying in broken high-pitched squeaks, "I l - ove y . . .ou"


----------



## peter pettishrooms

castigat said:


> __________
> 
> @ OP: when I was little, Furbies petrified me because the one I had kept speaking even when I took the batteries out
> people think it's a myth
> it's not
> I still have war-like flashbacks when I remember taking the batteries out, throwing it behind my dresser across the room, and it saying in broken high-pitched squeaks, "I l - ove y . . .ou"


The dreaded Tripp pants :shocked:

And listening to ICP :crying:

Some girl in my neighborhood wanted me to play with her Furby dolls and I ended up throwing them in the dirt. Her mother was not pleased.


----------



## castigat

peter pettishrooms said:


> The dreaded Tripp pants :shocked:
> 
> Some girl in my neighborhood wanted me to play with her Furby dolls and I ended up throwing them in the dirt. Her mother was not pleased.


I couldn't remember the godless travesties of style that were JNCO jeans at the time, so Tripp came in a close second
JNCO jeans for the kids too edgy to be mainstream

God what's another embarrassing thing about childhood

I used to wear this patchwork rainbow nylon track jacket when I was young. It made me look like a pasty extra in a 80s dance movie


----------



## Aridela

Edit: Not entirely relevant to the OP post but bear with me, I'm still not entirely awake 

When I was about four I caught a butterfly and I thought it'd be fun to keep as a pet. 

That wasn't the first time I brought home a strange pet, I had a pet bat, pet dragonflies and pet spiders. 

The difference this time is that some kid told me that in order for the butterfly to feed, I should fix a box with sugar and put the bug in it. Now that I think about it, I suppose he meant a paper box or something similar, but all I could find was an empty NIVEA cream tin. 

I guess you can imagine what happened. 

I was devastated for a day or so, but learned my lesson. I kept my bug homes well ventilated from then on.


----------



## castigat

Aridela said:


> I had a pet bat,


please continue

to keep myself on-topic, more embarrassing things from my childhood

my friends—the people I associated myself with—liked Naruto.
like, _really_ liked Naruto.
they quoted the sub _and_ the dub in really shitty voices, half-assed cosplays by wearing the headbands, and (get ready for it) engaged in Naruto running.
the anime club at my school also chased people around for daring to insult their favorite characters


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Up until the age of 5 (during the 90s), most girls my age wore these to school and other formal events. The most generic thing I'd ever seen. Must have only happened in my neighbourhood.


----------



## Aridela

castigat said:


> please continue
> 
> to keep myself on-topic, more embarrassing things from my childhood
> 
> my friends—the people I associated myself with—liked Naruto.
> like, _really_ liked Naruto.
> they quoted the sub _and_ the dub in really shitty voices, half-assed cosplays by wearing the headbands, and (get ready for it) engaged in Naruto running.
> the anime club at my school also chased people around for daring to insult their favorite characters


If you insist 

I caught my bat, Maurouli (loosely translating to 'little black one'), after Easter mass (in Eastern orthodox religion this is held at midnight). Kept him in my bag so my parents wouldn't see and then kept him on a lead in the cellar (it was a he, I checked).

This arrangement worked well until my mom had to get something from the cellar and almost had a heart attack. 

My parents sat me down and gave me a lecture on why I shouldn't enslave wild things and how my bat would be happier were it free. It took me some years to realise they were actually right. My Fe function was profoundly underdeveloped at the time.


----------



## castigat

Notus Asphodelus said:


> Up until the age of 5 (during the 90s), most girls my age wore these to school and other formal events.












to think I was going to mention my great grandmother putting me into these exact getups, and my parents, being the magnanimous people they were, doing nothing to intervene on this torture


----------



## peter pettishrooms

Notus Asphodelus said:


> Up until the age of 5 (during the 90s), most girls my age wore these to school and other formal events. The most generic thing I'd ever seen. Must have only happened in my neighbourhood.


I swear every baby picture I could find had me dressed up into something costume-y including some of these doll-like getups. I have the pictures somewhere that I might upload for all of you to laugh at.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

castigat said:


> to think I was going to mention my great grandmother putting me into these exact getups, and my parents, being the magnanimous people they were, doing nothing to intervene on this torture


I felt your pain. I told my mother to at least let me chose my preferred colour and pattern for the dress. Not too much frills and pink for me. I liked wearing dungaree skirt though. I think I still do.


----------



## Aladdin Sane

Aridela said:


> When I was about four I caught a butterfly and I thought it'd be fun to keep as a pet.


Oh God. I did the same thing. haha


----------



## Aridela

ziggy stardust x said:


> Oh God. I did the same thing. haha


Hi 5


----------



## peter pettishrooms




----------



## with water

Well, my grandpa touched me in a way I didn't really like...


----------



## peter pettishrooms

with water said:


> Well, my grandpa touched me in a way I didn't really like...


Kill him.


----------



## castigat

* *






















AOL chatrooms and Stretch Armstrong were pretty questionable


----------



## peter pettishrooms

Because if you owned a pair of these, you should have ended up with a waffle tan on your feet at least once.


----------



## Mange

peter pettishrooms said:


> I didn't get to see the middle image the first time I saw this post, and now I regret clicking it.


:0 sorry? Weirded out by cutting? I thought it was funny


----------



## peter pettishrooms

xrx said:


> :0 sorry? Weirder out by cutting? I thought it was funny


Not as much as I am with the the heavy eyeliner and rainbow colored clothing that came with it.


----------



## Gossip Goat

I went through a horrible Avril Lavigne phase that still haunts me to this day.


----------



## mqg96

Gossip Goat said:


> I went through a horrible Avril Lavigne phase that still haunts me to this day.


Girlfriend :frustrating:


----------



## Penny

peter pettishrooms said:


> Yeah we all know that you associated your childhoods with fun memories and nostalgia, but what were some trends back then that you found embarrassing and should have been burned to the ground?


i wonder how many people bought a pet rock


----------



## peter pettishrooms

Was already in my teens when this came out but still...


----------



## peter pettishrooms

This too.


----------



## peter pettishrooms

You know you grew up in the 90's when you owned at least one pair of hideous overalls.


----------



## Dasein

peter pettishrooms said:


> You know you grew up in the 90's when you owned at least one pair of hideous overalls.


Yeah, they're hideous!


* *


----------



## peter pettishrooms

INTonyP said:


> Yeah, they're hideous!
> 
> 
> * *


Okay, so maybe they allow a little side bewb action, but I got pancake tiddies that need to be drowned in maple syrup.


----------



## geisterhund

I played with cracker snaps (Phantom Snap Crackers) and sparklers as a kid.


----------



## ninjahitsawall

peter pettishrooms said:


> Walking in the back of a Spencer's at the little age of seven was like touring Willy Wonka's factory. You didn't know what the fuck you were looking at, but damn it was amusing.


Lolll when I was like 3 or 4 my mom used to take me to the video store and I used to go under the curtains in the back area (where they kept the pornos) and be like "what's in here?" The people working there would tell my mom to keep me away from there. Like it wasn't partly their responsibility that they entice children with fortresses made of video shelves.. :laughing:


----------



## SharksFan99

When I was 10 years old, I used to go on these long bike rides by myself. I wouldn't ride over to my friends houses or ride with anyone else. Often, I would be gone from home for over an hour and I would ride 3 kilometres (1.8 miles) away from home. Also, at the time, there had been sightings of a middle-aged man, in my local area, who would park near my primary/elementary school (in a white van) and just spy on the kids. In the end, it was this threat that made me decide to stop riding by myself, but I still did it for quite a while! I was a strange child...


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

There literally was candy shaped like cigarettes everywhere and it was cool to buy those. If that's not questionable idk what is.


----------



## tanstaafl28

HazelBlue99 said:


> When I was 10 years old, I used to go on these long bike rides by myself. I wouldn't ride over to my friends houses or ride with anyone else. Often, I would be gone from home for over an hour and I would ride 3 kilometres (1.8 miles) away from home. Also, at the time, there had been sightings of a middle-aged man, in my local area, who would park near my primary/elementary school (in a white van) and just spy on the kids. In the end, it was this threat that made me decide to stop riding by myself, but I still did it for quite a while! I was a strange child...


I used to do that too and I was even younger than you were. There were a lot of country roads where I lived, I could ride my bike alone for hours. Hindsight is 20/20, but there didn't seem to be any serious predators where I lived at the time.


----------



## tanstaafl28

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> There literally was candy shaped like cigarettes everywhere and it was cool to buy those. If that's not questionable idk what is.


I liked the big fat bubble-gum cigars even better.


----------



## Aladdin Sane

Him


----------



## Faery

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> There literally was candy shaped like cigarettes everywhere and it was cool to buy those. If that's not questionable idk what is.


I REMEMBER THOSE! OMG. My friends and I played with them. The shame.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Faery said:


> I REMEMBER THOSE! OMG. My friends and I played with them. The shame.


I used to have an old neighbor when I was 6 and she was blind as a bat and thought I was smoking real cigarettes. She was always so outraged when she saw me "these kids, not even in school yet but they smoke, oh lord in heavens".


----------



## strawberryLola

(creepy):




(sooo creeeepy):




(creepier):


----------

